# Anybody here ever had beef protein shake?



## HuntersDream (Jun 20, 2018)

HydroBeef. Well. Anybody had it?


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2018)

I think the only way I haven’t had beef, is inserted anally, but I’m still fairly young.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2018)

Who was it that came out with a beef protein isolate first? I cant remember. They sponsored Kai Green. Shit tasted absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 20, 2018)

That just sound damn nasty! I’ll stick to whey


----------



## Spongy (Jun 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Who was it that came out with a beef protein isolate first? I cant remember. They sponsored Kai Green. Shit tasted absolutely disgusting.



MuscleMeds "Carnivore" lol


----------



## Yaya (Jun 20, 2018)

I always add a little sliced raw beef to my protein shakes


----------



## PFM (Jun 20, 2018)

I am waiting for beef made from beef protein isolate.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jun 20, 2018)

It was muslcemeds and yes I've gotten it

It.was odd to taste beef isolate in blue raspberry 
To merely destroyed my gut and.turned my.shit blue

I was shitting blue raspberry icees for a week 

Taste wasn't "too"bad but

Bro just.eat.food
**** all.that.shit.
Real beef 
You'll be.way.better off


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2018)

f beef protein powder.

Eat beef.  Drink whey when you need some fast digesting aminos.  otherwise stick to real meals......healthy ones


----------



## HuntersDream (Jun 20, 2018)

Agh how could I be so stupid to order one! I even ordered the unflavored one and even the seller says it tastes like shit and should be mixed with something else. **** that I am going to drink it raw like I've been drinking pea protein for years. **** this shit I'll be happy when I'm done with it. I'll stick to my pea protein thank you.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 20, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I always add a little sliced raw beef to my protein shakes



Dafuq? Sounds pretty gross brah.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 20, 2018)

trodizzle said:


> Dafuq? Sounds pretty gross brah.



 He's just kidding, Yaya's been slurping on  titty milk. It's like HGH  when it's fresh!


----------



## IHI (Jun 21, 2018)

My stomach/guts cannot handle whey protein; so i got a tub of that beef shit when it first hit the market as a intake treat.

couldnt even finish half a shaker, shit was disgusting AF. Think that tub was passed around to every meathead at work before winding up in the dumpster


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

Had beef protein powder years ago...nasty as shit:32 (6):

but it wasn’t from a store...


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Had beef protein powder years ago...nasty as shit:32 (6):
> 
> but it wasn’t from a store...



 Where did you get it?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Where did you get it?



proteinfactory.com...years ago I used them quite a bit and never had anything bad product wise and had fun on their board..don’t even know if they still have it lol

 Check out the site though


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

the funny part is...the beef protein was quality wise...I just couldn't handle the flavor....


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> proteinfactory.com...years ago I used them quite a bit and never had anything bad product wise and had fun on their board..don’t even know if they still have it lol
> 
> Check out the site though



  I forgot about them, last time I looked on their web page they did have some pretty interesting and high quality products. I never ordered anything from them though.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I forgot about them, last time I looked on their web page they did have some pretty interesting and high quality products. I never ordered anything from them though.



hahahaahahaha...I just looked at it 5 min ago for the first time in god knows how many years!! Glad he's still alive...


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 21, 2018)

Steak and beef curtains for the win.


----------



## IHI (Jun 21, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Had beef protein powder years ago...nasty as shit:32 (6):
> 
> but it wasn’t from a store...



and that was the day Jenner stopped her pursuit of 80yr old men when she realized the dehydration factor affected them in more ways that one:32 (18):


----------



## HuntersDream (Jun 25, 2018)

Drinking it for the first time right now. It's indeed disgusting. Went hardcore without added flavors.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 25, 2018)

HuntersDream said:


> Drinking it for the first time right now. It's indeed disgusting. Went hardcore without added flavors.



why?

10char....


----------

